# software to force resolution????



## blademast3r (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey guys is there a software awailable which forces a game to run at a particular res only???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 11, 2007)

I have been looking around for this thing as well for my new 7900GT to support 1280x1024 in all games.I have so far been successful by getting the settings & manual resolution patches gained from this forum *www.widescreengamingforum.com/ 

Every detail for manually editing the setting in a game or for some games a manual patcher is provided.Every game that I have tried so far have worked except for Lost Planet DX9 demo which seems to be heavily screwed up on it's resolution front.No matter how much you try to edit it manually from the .ini file it won't accept that resolution.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2007)

use powerstrip


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> use powerstrip


 
Well, i wont recommend tat coz i did tat to my 17" CRT and the resolution was screwed up permanently, there was a 1.5" black strip on both the vertical sides of the screen in the viewing area as if i hv got a range of jus 15" on a 17" screen.. (im talking abt the 17" viewing area on the monitor) .. 


Are the patches or files ok from this site--> *www.widescreengamingforum.com/ coz now i hv a 19" Samsung LCD and i dnt wanan take any risks  , how to d/load the patches ?? whic section to go to ,please,  guidance needed guys....

cheers n e-peace....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 14, 2007)

^^no problems with working on the patches by wide screen gaming forum.

There's a list of games 
*www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php/Master_Games_List_-_A


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2007)

Woah! Thanks for the warning there ashu.I had tried downloading powerstrip but could not figure out how to go about changing the resolutions for any game,so just uninstalled it. 

Anyways as for the widescreen gaming forum website query then yes it's 101% reliable.Atleast uptil now most of the games that I have tried out seems to have perfect effect on it.The patches are given out only for a handful of games viz Rainbow Six Vegas & Prince Of Persia: Warrior Within which were the only 2 games which I played had a resolution patcher for it.Rest all were tips to edit them manually via the .ini configuration files within the games directory.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx allwyn and Wscreen  i will try that and post my results.. 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

*Universal Resolution Changer v2.0**www.tocaedit.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=88*www.tocaedit.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=88

Features:
Force resolutions
Force windowed mode

Force a specific resolution for some DX9 games.

Half-Life is not supported


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 22, 2007)

Guys, can sum1 give me a link from www.widescreengamingforum.com as i need a patch for NFS Carbon as the display currently ius stretched out so i need to get it back to normal (by applying a patch as i use a 19" LCD)...

@ allwyn and Widescreen, dude i wanan thank u both for that wide screen link, as the resolutions are 100% working and patches are safe to use too.. 


Cheers n e-peace....

^^ I founded this link for NFS CARBON but how and from where to get the patch ??? :-S:-S  Please reply..


cheers n e-peace....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

try this s/w

*Custom Resolution Launcher v2*
Author: Racer_S
Description: Launch Need for Speed in any screen resolution. Ideal for widescreen displays.

[download link]
source


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 23, 2007)

^^ Thanx a lot rpm  it did the trick...


Cheers n e-peace....


----------

